# partner visa timeline from Sri Lanka



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

Hi all

Im Sri Lankan and my husband has PR in Australia.I applied to spouse visa 309/100 on december 2013 through VFS Sri Lanka.Got a mail from case officer that the application is qued for final decision on feb 2014.still haven heard anything else.
anyone else who applied around same time in Sri Lanka?
-Malshani


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Malshani - I'm going to delete your duplicate post in the Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources Feedback Thread - it doesn't belong there. You did the right thing posting your own thread here. What I'll do is add a link to this thread for Sri Lanka in the stickied thread so that anyone else applying from Sri Lanka will see it. I will say we don't get a large number of Sri Lankan applicants here, so you might not get a ton of responses. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Malshani - I'm going to delete your duplicate post in the Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources Feedback Thread - it doesn't belong there. You did the right thing posting your own thread here. What I'll do is add a link to this thread for Sri Lanka in the stickied thread so that anyone else applying from Sri Lanka will see it. I will say we don't get a large number of Sri Lankan applicants here, so you might not get a ton of responses. Welcome to the forum.


thank u-malshani


----------



## myk (May 13, 2014)

Hi malshani,

Same here. I've also applied partner visa from Sri Lanka on 01/08/2013 . Still no news from them.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

hi i have applied on 30th December 2013, and queued on 22nd April 2014. After that no any signs from CO. I heard that there is no any grants during end of financial year in Australia  so hope we can expect after 1st of July 2014. Please update your statuses. 

Heshani


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

myk said:


> Hi malshani,
> 
> Same here. I've also applied partner visa from Sri Lanka on 01/08/2013 . Still no news from them.


Hi myk,

as per my knowledge, applicants from September received their grants , what is the reason for your delay? did you contact your CO?


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im Sri Lankan and my husband has PR in Australia.I applied to spouse visa 309/100 on december 2013 through VFS Sri Lanka.Got a mail from case officer that the application is qued for final decision on feb 2014.still haven heard anything else.
> anyone else who applied around same time in Sri Lanka?
> -Malshani


Hi Malshani,

I have applied on 30th Decemebr 2013 and queued on 22nd April 2014. Still no feedback from CO. Hope we can expect a good news in new financial year which starts on 1st July 2014.  Please update yours.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

Hi Heshani,
I tried emailing my CO twice but i didnt get any reply.Me too have heard that no grants during end of financial year.I heard from one person applied in november 2013 and they too havent got their visa still i think.did u know anyone applied during november and october who got the visa.please do keep in touch  -best regards
Malshani


----------



## myk (May 13, 2014)

Hi heshani!,
Do you know anyone got the visa who lodged in september?In my side now its being 11months. I didnt contact CO becz its a useless thing. They wont give proper answer and always remind us about our timeline. (9-12 months). Anyway hope for the best !! .


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi Heshani,
> I tried emailing my CO twice but i didnt get any reply.Me too have heard that no grants during end of financial year.I heard from one person applied in november 2013 and they too havent got their visa still i think.did u know anyone applied during november and october who got the visa.please do keep in touch  -best regards
> Malshani


Hi Malshani,

I emailed to CO and received the reply that the decision will be made with in few months, didnt give me the exact time frame. I dont know anyone who applied during november and october. But one of my friend applied during September and got the visa on April. I will update you if i hear anything. Keep updating. Thanks.

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

myk said:


> Hi heshani!,
> Do you know anyone got the visa who lodged in september?In my side now its being 11months. I didnt contact CO becz its a useless thing. They wont give proper answer and always remind us about our timeline. (9-12 months). Anyway hope for the best !! .


Hi Myk,

Yes, one of my friend applied on September and received on last april. Some COs dont answer properly. MY CO emailed that the decision will be made in next few months. Better you contact the CO for update.

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

myk said:


> Hi heshani!,
> Do you know anyone got the visa who lodged in september?In my side now its being 11months. I didnt contact CO becz its a useless thing. They wont give proper answer and always remind us about our timeline. (9-12 months). Anyway hope for the best !! .


Hi Myk,

One of my friend applied on September and visa has been granted last April. It s better to check ur CO for ur case.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

My CO is a female and her name is C****** U******
For your information.


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi sotired,

I am also a 309 applicant from Sri Lanka in the same situation as you. I think we have the same CO. 

Can you or Malshani please clarify something for me. When you say you received an email from the CO saying the application has been queued for final decision. Did it exactly say that?

About 3 days after I completed my medical, I received an email from the CO with an attached letter saying that the initial assessment for my application has been completed. And that my application has progressed to the next round, where the application will be reviewed by a senior officer.

Is this the email you are referring to? Or did you receive such an email at any stage?

Thanks in advance,
ramz


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi sotired,
> 
> I am also a 309 applicant from Sri Lanka in the same situation as you. I think we have the same CO.
> 
> ...


Hi Ramz,

Yes, that is the mail i received and also mentioned that its queued for final decision. 
Could you please share below information so it will be useful to compare with other forum members.

Date of Lodgement:
CO assigned date:
Date of final queued:

Thanks.

Hesha


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Hesha,

My letter does not say anything about queuing for final decision. In fact what it says is "your application will be reviewed by a senior officer within the next 6 months, and you will be contacted regarding any outstanding documents". Does your's say anything similar? 

Date of Lodgement: 02/05/2014
CO assigned: 06/05/2014
Initial assessment completed: 26/05/2014


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi Hesha,
> 
> My letter does not say anything about queuing for final decision. In fact what it says is "your application will be reviewed by a senior officer within the next 6 months, and you will be contacted regarding any outstanding documents". Does your's say anything similar?
> 
> ...


Hi Ramz,

You are so lucky as your file has been assigned to CO in 4 days after lodgment. But my file was assigned to CO after 3 months. 
My letter states " this email is to let you know that your file has now been queued in order of lodgment date for consideration for final decision by a senior officer"
I guess both mails have the same meaning.

Hesha


----------



## coolc (Mar 26, 2012)

We applied Sep 2012, and 309 was granted May 2013. 

No interview.


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi coolc,

Congratulations! I can understand how relieved you must be. Could you please provide some more information?

When did u do your medical? When did u hear from your CO? Did you receiver an email notice from the CO mentioning that your application has progressed to a senior officer (see above posts)? If so when did you receive such a notice?

Thanks,
Ramz


----------



## coolc (Mar 26, 2012)

We handed over the application to VFS 2012 Sep and next day we received a email ( Not from CO ) saying that High commission received the application.

from that day till April we have not heard a thing from them. I tried to contact them several times but all i heard was Application is in progress.

Then April we received a email asking for Medicals.

after submit medicals it took only a week to receive Visa grant email.

We did not even knew our CO's name till April. 

I dont think They keep in touch with applicants unless they want further details. So hang in there.... . I ve been there... it is so hard to wait knowing nothing... it is a killer. but as long as it is a genuine relationship there is nothing to worry. 

Good Luck

We are preparing for our second stage application now.


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the info, and encouragement. All the best with your second stage application. 

Cheers,
Ramz


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

coolc said:


> We applied Sep 2012, and 309 was granted May 2013.
> 
> No interview.


Hi,

you applied on sep 2012 or sep 2013. Please confirm. It seems we should wait for another one or two months as we have applied on Dec 2013.

Hesha


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hesha - you may want to re-read what coolc said. His 309 was granted May *2013*. He applied September 2012. He waited eight months for his visa.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hesha - you may want to re-read what coolc said. His 309 was granted May *2013*. He applied September 2012. He waited eight months for his visa.


Thanks college girl. I was bit confused with the year. 

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

hi,
i also applied for a partner visa at colombo srilanka on may 5th 2014. i submitted all documents. i gave madical after two weeks. and i received a email that file has forwarded to the senior officer for processing on 28th may 2014. now almost 1month finished. how long it takes to further action? please help i m bit worried.


----------



## myk (May 13, 2014)

Hi Tharshi,

You have to wait at least 9 to 12 month. I have lodged my visa on 1st of Aug 2013. Till no response from them. You have far more way to go..


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

*309 - what happens after your file is sent to the senior case officer*

Hi Myk,

I wish you get it before the end of this month!

Everyone,

Does anyone (from outside this thread or even outside Sri Lanka) have an idea of what happens after the file progresses to the senior officer? For example what sort of factors could delay the senior officer processing your application?


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im Sri Lankan and my husband has PR in Australia.I applied to spouse visa 309/100 on december 2013 through VFS Sri Lanka.Got a mail from case officer that the application is qued for final decision on feb 2014.still haven heard anything else.
> anyone else who applied around same time in Sri Lanka?
> -Malshani


hi malshani,
i applied to spouse visa on may 2014. this july i received an email that tranfered ur file to senior officer for final decision. how long it will be take more? did u got ur visa.


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi malshani,
> i applied to spouse visa on may 2014. this july i received an email that tranfered ur file to senior officer for final decision. how long it will be take more? did u got ur visa.


Hi Tharsi,

Just to get it clarified, in your previous post you said that you received an email on 28th May saying that your application was sent to a senior case officer. In the above post you have mentioned that

"this july i received an email that tranfered ur file to senior officer for final decision"

Did you receive another email in July? Or is this the same one you received on 28th May?

Thanks in advance,
Ramz


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi Tharsi,
> 
> Just to get it clarified, in your previous post you said that you received an email on 28th May saying that your application was sent to a senior case officer. In the above post you have mentioned that
> 
> ...


hi Ramz,
thank you for your email. and i received 28th may last email from them. nearly 1 month i dont have any emails. so i sent a message to my co and asked wt is happening. so that he sent a reply to me this july 2nd. both are same. do u know how long it takes after tranfer this file to senior officer? wt is about ur application?


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

myk said:


> Hi Tharshi,
> 
> You have to wait at least 9 to 12 month. I have lodged my visa on 1st of Aug 2013. Till no response from them. You have far more way to go..


yes you are correct. but my friends who applied on january they got visa on april. within 3 months. what about this? not only 1 person. 3 friends had their visa like this. if so, what is happening? what is current status of your visa?


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi Hesha,
> 
> My letter does not say anything about queuing for final decision. In fact what it says is "your application will be reviewed by a senior officer within the next 6 months, and you will be contacted regarding any outstanding documents". Does your's say anything similar?
> 
> ...


hi ramz,
when did u do ur medical? only 2 days different between u and me. Date of Lodgement: 05/05/2014
CO assigned: 07/05/2014
medical done: 09/05/2014
Initial assessment completed: 28/05/2014

this is mine. so last email that was. further how long it will be take. i asked so many peoples. all are saying everyone file has forwarded to senior officer. i think senior officer has load of file. i dont think that i will get my visa within this year. normally 2012/2013 only took 3 months. but this year all sponcers are delay.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi,
> i also applied for a partner visa at colombo srilanka on may 5th 2014. i submitted all documents. i gave madical after two weeks. and i received a email that file has forwarded to the senior officer for processing on 28th may 2014. now almost 1month finished. how long it takes to further action? please help i m bit worried.


Hi Tharsi,

I applied on Dec 2013, didnt get the grant yet. Seems something issue with Australian High Commission. it drags for long time

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

tharsi said:


> yes you are correct. but my friends who applied on january they got visa on april. within 3 months. what about this? not only 1 person. 3 friends had their visa like this. if so, what is happening? what is current status of your visa?


Hi,

I also got to know that some of the visas granted in 3 months, but i am not sure on it, anybody knows that what is the procedure of processing visa? how it is possible to grant visa for january applicants while the applicants are waiting who applied before.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

HI tharshi

i applied on december 2013 and still waiting.I had a friend who applied in 2012 september who got her visa on 2012 december.I got my CO assigned on feb.Its close to 8 months now.
malshani


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

sotired said:


> Hi Tharsi,
> 
> I applied on Dec 2013, didnt get the grant yet. Seems something issue with Australian High Commission. it drags for long time
> 
> Hesha


hi,
how many email u got totaly from immigration? wt is ur last email? when did u do ur medical?


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

malshani said:


> HI tharshi
> 
> i applied on december 2013 and still waiting.I had a friend who applied in 2012 september who got her visa on 2012 december.I got my CO assigned on feb.Its close to 8 months now.
> malshani


hi malshani,
when did u do ur medical? my co assigned within a month also medical. now for senior officer processing. wt about ur?


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi malshani,
> when did u do ur medical? my co assigned within a month also medical. now for senior officer processing. wt about ur?


I applied early december and then i got a mail from AHC with a list of documents and also request me to take a medical and a police clearance since birth.it was january when i submitted the medical and rest of documents.my application went to Que on feb on the same date the CO assinged. I did not use an agent how abt u tharsi?

Malshani


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

malshani said:


> I applied early december and then i got a mail from AHC with a list of documents and also request me to take a medical and a police clearance since birth.it was january when i submitted the medical and rest of documents.my application went to Que on feb on the same date the CO assinged. I did not use an agent how abt u tharsi?
> 
> Malshani


hi malshani,
i applied early may. 
Date of Lodgement: 05/05/2014
CO assigned: 07/05/2014
medical done: 09/05/2014
Initial assessment completed: 28/05/2014
this is mine. within a month it s over full of my co's work.after that it forwarded to senior officer 28/05/2014. i didnt get any email from them till now. i gave all documents together without medical. now all completed. but no reply. somebody saying that 6 weeks or 8 weeks u can get visa after forwarded to senior officer. almost 6 weeks finished.but here so many people are waiting long period after received that type of mail. so i dont think i will get within thz year.


----------



## coolc (Mar 26, 2012)

Well i think the processing times are different to every case. when i applied in 2012 Sep it took 8 months. 
But a friend of mine who applied months after me got it even before me and it took only 1 month. I Knew another one who got it withing 2 months. For some it may take 10 -12 months.

it is different to every case. Dont know depend on what but that is how it is. So hang in there guys... it is really hard. i know but we cant really do anything.

if you get it withing 2 - 3 months consider yourself VERY LUCKY.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

coolc said:


> Well i think the processing times are different to every case. when i applied in 2012 Sep it took 8 months.
> But a friend of mine who applied months after me got it even before me and it took only 1 month. I Knew another one who got it withing 2 months. For some it may take 10 -12 months.
> 
> it is different to every case. Dont know depend on what but that is how it is. So hang in there guys... it is really hard. i know but we cant really do anything.
> ...


Hi all,

My husband called to Immigration of Australia and has been informed that all the December applications will be finalized by this month. 
Anybody got the good news? if so please share with us. 

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

sotired said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband called to Immigration of Australia and has been informed that all the December applications will be finalized by this month.
> Anybody got the good news? if so please share with us.
> ...


hi hesha,
good to hear this. congrats. and we will get our visa by next year. ohhh no to long processing.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi hesha,
> good to hear this. congrats. and we will get our visa by next year. ohhh no to long processing.


Hi tharsi,

you might get the visa quickly. My hubby discussed with some of the consultants, and as per them immigration grants limited number of visas and it stops when it reaches the cap level. And it resumes to grant the visas in new financial year. That might be the reason for our delay, and it will be granted quickly in this financial year.

you no need to worry, as you are already in the queue.

I will share if I hear any good news.

Thanks.

Hesha


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

myk said:


> Hi Tharshi,
> 
> You have to wait at least 9 to 12 month. I have lodged my visa on 1st of Aug 2013. Till no response from them. You have far more way to go..


Hi Myk

Any news with the visa?

Malshani


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

sotired said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband called to Immigration of Australia and has been informed that all the December applications will be finalized by this month.
> Anybody got the good news? if so please share with us.
> ...


Hi Hesha

that is best news i heard so far.Thanks alot for sharing the news with us.

Malshani


----------



## myk (May 13, 2014)

Malshani ,
No.. Not yet


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

myk said:


> Malshani ,
> No.. Not yet


Hi,

you applied on August,right? why it gets delay? did you check with CO?

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Any updates? Its dry always.

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

sotired said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates? Its dry always.
> 
> Hesha


hi hesha,
nothing ... yes too mad... wt can do further? waiting is the only way. my police report is gonna due date. if finished, have i take new? normally police reports take too long to come. that is y i m thinking. oh god.....

Tharsi


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi hesha,
> nothing ... yes too mad... wt can do further? waiting is the only way. my police report is gonna due date. if finished, have i take new? normally police reports take too long to come. that is y i m thinking. oh god.....
> 
> Tharsi


ur first entry should be before the due date of police report or medical, if it s expired,yes,u should get a new one, it will not take so long, only 10 days from application date.
OMG, what does srilankan AHC do? are they sleeping

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

sotired said:


> ur first entry should be before the due date of police report or medical, if it s expired,yes,u should get a new one, it will not take so long, only 10 days from application date.
> OMG, what does srilankan AHC do? are they sleeping
> 
> Hesha


What is that means first entry? First time I applied police report on January but I got march end. So it takes 3 months totally. This time also same period. Did u get that within 10 days? Then lucky u r.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

It took more than 1.5 months to get my police report.took it on december ,what is the validity period of police report? is it 1 year? did u guys submit new police clearances?


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

malshani said:


> It took more than 1.5 months to get my police report.took it on december ,what is the validity period of police report? is it 1 year? did u guys submit new police clearances?


hi Malshani,
yes. my one also took more than one month. just only 6 months valid. if u got december, i think it finished on june end. my one also going to finish this month. if they want again police report they will ask. i didnt get any email. but, next month i wanna apply again for a p.report for my satisfaction. suppose they ask that, i can give within a time frame. but still no idea..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

tharsi said:


> hi Malshani,
> yes. my one also took more than one month. just only 6 months valid. if u got december, i think it finished on june end. my one also going to finish this month. if they want again police report they will ask. i didnt get any email. but, next month i wanna apply again for a p.report for my satisfaction. suppose they ask that, i can give within a time frame. but still no idea..


Immigration doesn't care how long the police check SAYS it is valid for. They are all valid for 12 months in Immigration's eyes. So if it's only six months old you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

sotired said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband called to Immigration of Australia and has been informed that all the December applications will be finalized by this month.
> Anybody got the good news? if so please share with us.
> ...


Hi Hesha and Myk,
Nishu who applied on november 21st has got her visa. I recently emaild my CO but i got a reply from a different CO. has anyone got any idea why it could be?
malshani


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't know about Sri Lanka specifically, but it seems like a lot of embassies have recently changed how they handle applications to more of a group approach - seems like the whole team is handling cases now instead of one CO. If Sri Lanka hasn't changed anything, it could also be that your CO is just on holiday or too busy to respond and the other CO stepped in to help.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

tharsi said:


> What is that means first entry? First time I applied police report on January but I got march end. So it takes 3 months totally. This time also same period. Did u get that within 10 days? Then lucky u r.


Hi Tharsi,

when the visa is granted, AHC will give u a date, that u should enter Australia at least once before that date. Normally the date will be ur expiry date of PCC or medical. Dont worry, normally AHC gtants visa before the expiration.

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi Hesha and Myk,
> Nishu who applied on november 21st has got her visa. I recently emaild my CO but i got a reply from a different CO. has anyone got any idea why it could be?
> malshani


Yes, yes, recently my hubby called to immigration and he has been informed that they have made several changes internally. as college girl mentioned, no single CO handles the case and not its handled my a team. They have teams in Adelaide, Brisbane, and Melbounre, And they promised to him that, all the December applicant will be cleared by July.

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

tharsi said:


> What is that means first entry? First time I applied police report on January but I got march end. So it takes 3 months totally. This time also same period. Did u get that within 10 days? Then lucky u r.


Yes,I got in 10 days.

Hesha


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

sotired said:


> Yes, yes, recently my hubby called to immigration and he has been informed that they have made several changes internally. as college girl mentioned, no single CO handles the case and not its handled my a team. They have teams in Adelaide, Brisbane, and Melbounre, And they promised to him that, all the December applicant will be cleared by July.
> 
> Hesha


Hi Hesha,

So do our applications get processed in Australia (Adelaide/Brisbane/Melbourne offices) as well? I thought they processing happens in the AHC of Sri Lanka.


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi Hesha and Myk,
> Nishu who applied on november 21st has got her visa. I recently emaild my CO but i got a reply from a different CO. has anyone got any idea why it could be?
> malshani


Hi Malshani,

What did the email from the new CO say? Anything positive?

Ramz


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi Hesha,
> 
> So do our applications get processed in Australia (Adelaide/Brisbane/Melbourne offices) as well? I thought they processing happens in the AHC of Sri Lanka.


True,that s what they said to my hubby

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

FYI

One of my friend was granted visa yesterday who applied on 25th Nov 2013.

We are getting closer now. Please update if you receive good news. 

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Hesha

Do you know when did her application was allocated to case officer. If you can please let me know Thank you


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I don't know about Sri Lanka specifically, but it seems like a lot of embassies have recently changed how they handle applications to more of a group approach - seems like the whole team is handling cases now instead of one CO. If Sri Lanka hasn't changed anything, it could also be that your CO is just on holiday or too busy to respond and the other CO stepped in to help.


Hi college girl,
two weeks ago I noticed an error i made in my form 80.I filled a form 1023 and sent it to my CO to correct the mistake.i applied on dec 2013 and CO assigned on feb.Now im scared will this make a delay in my visa processing.pls let me know ur views
malshani


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

malshani said:


> Hi college girl,
> two weeks ago I noticed an error i made in my form 80.I filled a form 1023 and sent it to my CO to correct the mistake.i applied on dec 2013 and CO assigned on feb.Now im scared will this make a delay in my visa processing.pls let me know ur views
> malshani


No way to know for sure, Malshani, but if I had to guess, I would guess it wouldn't delay things at all unless it was something they thought you might have been intentionally trying to hide. If it was a simple mistake and a small piece of information, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> No way to know for sure, Malshani, but if I had to guess, I would guess it wouldn't delay things at all unless it was something they thought you might have been intentionally trying to hide. If it was a simple mistake and a small piece of information, I wouldn't worry about it.


Thanks alot college girl,
now that i have corrected the mistake ,will they still make it a reason to refuse my visa?
really worried now 
malshani


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

malshani said:


> Thanks alot college girl,
> now that i have corrected the mistake ,will they still make it a reason to refuse my visa?
> really worried now
> malshani


I would hardly think so unless the correct information was something that would make you ineligible, e.g. you added serious criminal convictions you omitted in your form 80. If it's a simple thing such as putting your incorrect passport number, they'd simply record the updated information and continue processing.


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> I would hardly think so unless the correct information was something that would make you ineligible, e.g. you added serious criminal convictions you omitted in your form 80. If it's a simple thing such as putting your incorrect passport number, they'd simply record the updated information and continue processing.


Thanks alot maggie


----------



## Rexford (Jul 25, 2014)

malshani said:


> Thanks alot maggie


Am waiting 20 months of pmv @ Kenya


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi college girl,
> two weeks ago I noticed an error i made in my form 80.I filled a form 1023 and sent it to my CO to correct the mistake.i applied on dec 2013 and CO assigned on feb.Now im scared will this make a delay in my visa processing.pls let me know ur views
> malshani


Hi,

Did you receive any ack from your CO?

Hesha


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

Hi Hesha,

I sent a mail to correct the date i have recived an educational qualification.I forgot to write the date i only wrote the month.The case officer only said she recieved the information and thanks.

Malshani


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Malshani - that's really, really unimportant. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi Hesha,
> 
> I sent a mail to correct the date i have recived an educational qualification.I forgot to write the date i only wrote the month.The case officer only said she recieved the information and thanks.
> 
> Malshani


Hi Malshani,

It will not create any problem. And, educational qualification doesnt impact the partner visa eligibility. No need to worry at all.

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Malshani - that's really, really unimportant. I wouldn't worry.


Hi college girl,

could you pleas clear me,whether the senior CO resided in local AHC or in Australian immigration ? because when my friend received the grant letter from SCO, the signature stated that Srilankan AHC.

Hesha


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

Hi all,
I got my visa..u all will get the visa's soon im sure  thanks alot for all the forum members.Keep praying n update us with good news too

Malshani


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations. Wonderful news... good luck in Oz...


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Congratulations. Wonderful news... good luck in Oz...


Thanks alot


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Have a wonderful life in Oz, Malshani!


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi all,
> I got my visa..u all will get the visa's soon im sure  thanks alot for all the forum members.Keep praying n update us with good news too
> 
> Malshani


Wow, congrats malshani. Have a wonderful life in oz. may I know the lodgement date pls?

Hesha


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

December 9th


----------



## malshani (May 23, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

malshani said:


> December 9th


Hi,

Thanks a lot. i applied on 30th Dec. Getting closer now. 

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi all,
> I got my visa..u all will get the visa's soon im sure  thanks alot for all the forum members.Keep praying n update us with good news too
> 
> Malshani


hi malshani..
great news. congratulations... enjoy ur life.


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

malshani said:


> Hi all,
> I got my visa..u all will get the visa's soon im sure  thanks alot for all the forum members.Keep praying n update us with good news too
> 
> Malshani


Congratulations and all the best Malshani!


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Any other got update? I havent received any updates for long time.

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

I hate AHC - Sri Lanka. Why do they take so so long time?

Hesha


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a question regarding partner visa 309. Appreciate your thoughts regarding this. 

I have been recently granted 189 visa. I am getting married soon and want to apply partner visa for my hubby. (before I am going to Aus)

Did anyone apply for 309 visa while the sponsor is also in offshore? 

Really appreciate your experience on this.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding partner visa 309. Appreciate your thoughts regarding this.
> 
> ...


It wont be a problem, you can apply while you are in offshore. Unfortunately, i have no experience on this.

Hesha


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

sotired said:


> It wont be a problem, you can apply while you are in offshore. Unfortunately, i have no experience on this.
> 
> Hesha


Hi Hesh,

Thank You for the reply.  I have to try and see.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding partner visa 309. Appreciate your thoughts regarding this.
> 
> ...


To sponsor a partner, you need to consider the "usually resident" requirement for the sponsor. Here's a link to a post by Mark Northam that addresses this issue. http://www.australiaforum.com/534282-post3052.html


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> To sponsor a partner, you need to consider the "usually resident" requirement for the sponsor. Here's a link to a post by Mark Northam that addresses this issue. http://www.australiaforum.com/534282-post3052.html


Yes this is what I am worrying about. Thank You for the reply. This is helpful


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding partner visa 309. Appreciate your thoughts regarding this.
> 
> ...


Hi
You will have to come to Australia first to activate your visa. Then you have to be normally resident in the country to sponsor someone. It has been suggested that you need at least 3 months here.


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> You will have to come to Australia first to activate your visa. Then you have to be normally resident in the country to sponsor someone. It has been suggested that you need at least 3 months here.


Thanks for the information. This is very helpful


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys,

any one got updated? 

Still i have not received any feedback from AHC or CO.

I dont know what is going on.

Anybody knows the reason for processing delay?

Hesha


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey,

Nope... Did you try contacting the CO?


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nope... Did you try contacting the CO?


Hi ramz,

Yes, i sent an e mail to CO and received the same reply that stating waiting for final decision from a senior office. She doesnt provide any clear reply. 

Hesha


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All

I have received the grant on 09.09.2014. 

So happy.

Hesha


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Big congrats on your grant, sotired!


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

sotired said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received the grant on 09.09.2014.
> 
> ...


Hi hesha,
very very happy to hear this. congrats to u...

Tharsi


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi College girl and Tharsi

Thanks a lot. 

Reserved the ticket on 27th Sep. 

Hesha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear collegegirl,
my husband contacted australian immigration in australia. they said that yahoo mail address had some technical issues to receive the emails in recent times. is that true? because mine is yahoo. how can i provide new id?


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

*Congrast!*

Hi Heshani,

Congratulations! Hope you are having a good time in Aus!

Could you let me know a few things. Did anything of note happen before you received the grant? Do you know anyone who applied after you and have received the visa grant? If so do you know when they applied and got their visa granted? I am just trying to make a guesstimate of when our application might be finalised.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi Heshani,
> 
> Congratulations! Hope you are having a good time in Aus!
> 
> ...


Tanks Ramz. Now i have joined with my hubby.

I didnt receive any prior notifications, i received the grant straight away from my senior officer. I know one of my friend applied for visa on January 22nd, she received the grant last week.

Thanks.

Hesha


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Heshani! One last question. Do you know when your friend was queued for the second stage (final decision by senior CO)? We are hoping its the queued date that matters, because its been close to 5 months since we got that email.


----------



## sotired (Jun 29, 2014)

ramz said:


> Thanks Heshani! One last question. Do you know when your friend was queued for the second stage (final decision by senior CO)? We are hoping its the queued date that matters, because its been close to 5 months since we got that email.


She got the visa in 162 days after putting in to final queue.

Hesha


----------



## ssha (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, i applied for my spouse visa 309 through vfs on the 24th of March 2014. and it was put foward for a decision to be made on the 24th of april 2014. does anyone know anybody who had their visas in feb 2014 or march 2014 issued. a friend of mine who applied on the 20th of jan got it 29th sept. and a nother who applied on the 4th of feb got it on the 30th sep. 

ssha


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

ssha said:


> Hi, i applied for my spouse visa 309 through vfs on the 24th of March 2014. and it was put foward for a decision to be made on the 24th of april 2014. does anyone know anybody who had their visas in feb 2014 or march 2014 issued. a friend of mine who applied on the 20th of jan got it 29th sept. and a nother who applied on the 4th of feb got it on the 30th sep.
> 
> ssha


hi ssha,
my friend also applied on feb 2014 who got her visa 1st of nov. what was ur last ,email? normally it says forwarded to senior officer and review within 6 months. is your mail also say so? then, contact immi office.

regds,
tharsi.


----------



## ssha (Nov 6, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi ssha,
> my friend also applied on feb 2014 who got her visa 1st of nov. what was ur last ,email? normally it says forwarded to senior officer and review within 6 months. is your mail also say so? then, contact immi office.
> 
> regds,
> tharsi.


hi tharsi do you knwo when in feb your friend had applied? i thought theyd be in march already hoping ill get it by this month....
yes they said fowarded to a case officer for decision to be made... never heard from them...


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Ssha,

We got to know a couple of people who got grants. One applied in Jan, got queued in April and got the grant in Oct. The other applied in March, and got the grant last week. 

Hope you get it soon! Please leave a post when you get the grant.

All the best!


----------



## ssha (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone ... got my visa yesterday... so excited.. applied on the 24th of march and Quedgeley on April 24th... and granted 11th Nov. ... good luck everyone...


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to you both... Best wishes for your future in Oz.


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

ssha said:


> Hi everyone ... got my visa yesterday... so excited.. applied on the 24th of march and Quedgeley on April 24th... and granted 11th Nov. ... good luck everyone...


great news.. congrats ssha...


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Im so glad that I've found a sri lankan disucussion thread .. And congrats ssha for the visa grant !! 

I've recently submitted PMV ( Prospective marraige visa) and below it my time line

Embassy: Sri Lanka/ Colombo

Visa: Prospective Marraige visa

Lodgment date: 22nd Sept 2014

CO assigned: 23rd Sept 2014

Medical submitted: 30th Sept 2014

Police clearance submitted: 03rd Oct2014

sent to Senior officer: 04th Nov 2014

The last email I've rcvd from CO says:

"your application and it has progressed to the next stage.

Your application will be reviewed by a senior officer within the next 10 months and you will be contacted regarding any outstanding requirements. Please refrain from contacting your case officer for a progress update during this time, as this will not expedite the process and we will not respond to these queries. "

It doesnt say anything about final stage, does this mean my application is also in the final stage queue? Did everyone else rcv a similar email from CO?

did anyone else rcv visa grant or heard about anyone else's rcving any good news of the visa grant? pls share with us... 

thank you


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi Heshani,
> 
> Congratulations! Hope you are having a good time in Aus!
> 
> ...


Hi Ramz, did u get the grant yet? pls update


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

tharsi said:


> Hi Hesha
> 
> Do you know when did her application was allocated to case officer. If you can please let me know Thank you


Hi Tharsi, did u hear from ur CO yet? pls update


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

rose2014 said:


> Im so glad that I've found a sri lankan disucussion thread .. And congrats ssha for the visa grant !!
> 
> I've recently submitted PMV ( Prospective marraige visa) and below it my time line
> 
> ...


hi rose,
i did not hear from them. and ur last mail also same.that means ur file is in last stage. but one different from us. our mail said that u will hear within 6 months. urs 10 months. both r same. finally, my self and ramz are waiting for grant. we applied on may. have to wait.

Tharsi.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

tharsi said:


> hi rose,
> i did not hear from them. and ur last mail also same.that means ur file is in last stage. but one different from us. our mail said that u will hear within 6 months. urs 10 months. both r same. finally, my self and ramz are waiting for grant. we applied on may. have to wait.
> 
> Tharsi.


hi Tharsi,

thanks for the reply. ..Not so long to go for u guys, rite... yayy yayyy... pls update when u get the grant .. God knows when i will get mine.. does ur email says "senior officer will contact regarding any outstanding requirements" ?? I thought when CO completes the inital stage ,senior officer just have to sign off .. but it seems like senior officer also go through the application and might ask for more docs.. i have no idea, why it says 6 months for u and 10 months for me (((((


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Congratulations ssha! Hope you have a wonderful time in Aus!

rose, we are still waiting. I think the quoted number of months is just an estimate. It seems you get the visa when your file progresses to the top of the queue. So hope for the best! Regarding additional docs, we haven't heard of anyone who was asked for more documents by the senior officer, but that is not saying it can't happen. Again, hope for the best! Good luck!


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

ramz said:


> Congratulations ssha! Hope you have a wonderful time in Aus!
> 
> rose, we are still waiting. I think the quoted number of months is just an estimate. It seems you get the visa when your file progresses to the top of the queue. So hope for the best! Regarding additional docs, we haven't heard of anyone who was asked for more documents by the senior officer, but that is not saying it can't happen. Again, hope for the best! Good luck!


Thank you , ramz for the reply..

but the email you've rcvd from ur CO, does say that, senior might ask for more docs rite?

the wait is killing me.. You guys have applied in the first week of may, and cant blv that they havnt even touch those yet!! they must be on leave or something for christmas 
good luck, Ramz and keep us posted


----------



## ramz (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I got my visa yesterday!!!!

Wish you all the best everyone!!!

Lodgment date: 02nd May 2014

CO assigned: 05th May 2014

Initial assessment completed: 26/05/2014

Visa grant: 25th November 2014

Ramz


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

RAMZ  Congratulations to you both on your wonderful news!


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> ...


That's a good turn around -6.5 months


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

ramz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> ...


wowwwwwww, congratulations!!!! Ramz u must be over the moon!!! wooohoooooo im sooo happy for ya! So u'll be in Aus before the christmas!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;...... pls update the thread if u hear anyone else getting the grant after u... all the best and enjoy ur life at aus!!


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

wow.. great news ramz...

Hope you enjoy your days in Australia.


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear Ramz, 
Please say , where did u get that email from srilankan embassy or australia? Hope u reply to this. I m counting my days. But just 2 days different you and me. But can't wait ..


----------



## tharsi (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi friends, I got my visa just now. 
Applied on 5 th May
CO assigned on 7 th May
Inisial assignment completed on 28 May
VISA grant on 28 November ...


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news Tharsi. Best wishes to you both for a great life together in Oz. 



tharsi said:


> Hi friends, I got my visa just now.
> Applied on 5 th May
> CO assigned on 7 th May
> Inisial assignment completed on 28 May
> VISA grant on 28 November ...


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

tharsi said:


> Hi friends, I got my visa just now. Applied on 5 th May CO assigned on 7 th May Inisial assignment completed on 28 May VISA grant on 28 November ...


wowww!! awesome news, Tharsi!! all the very best )


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone get assigned to the final queue after May 28th 2014. Pls respond, so that we can keep track of the processing time. 

goood luck to everyone
thankss


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Happy new year to all.. Did anyone hear any good news about getting the visa? pleas share ...

thank you so much


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Visa*

rose2014, have you got your Visa?


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> rose2014, have you got your Visa?


not yet, Rathan.. did you apply from sri lanka too?


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

hi malshani

usually it takes 6 months for the visa to be granted, provided you've given all the documents required.give it another few months and don't panic if they need more documents your CO will contact you.wifey submitted her application(309/100) Sep 2012 her got her visa mid March 2013.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickhunt said:


> hi malshani usually it takes 6 months for the visa to be approved provided you've given all the documents required.


Hi Nickhunt, Malshani rcvd the visa long back. Its just me waiting for the visa now


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

sorry about that I didn't see the pages before I replied


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

rose I assume you'll get your visa by April or early May who knows if luck strikes 
you might get it before that. until then do your shopping and eat all the lovely sri lankan food specially shrimp vade you might miss them.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickhunt said:


> rose I assume you'll get your visa by April or early May who knows if luck strikes you might get it before that. until then do your shopping and eat all the lovely sri lankan food specially shrimp vade you might miss them.


I'll be over the moon, if i get it by april or may!! coz my agent keeps saying, it will take longer than that!! ha ha you are funny! it seems like , you like shrimp vade, yeah? Did you apply for PMV before, by any chance?


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

that's what they say and stress you out to the core lol don't worry you'll get it soon unless if any other complications. our case was straight forward we were married at the time we applied for 309/100 (precisely just before our 1st wedding
anniversary) if you receive a letter for medical means more or less 80% is approved and if the medical goes well. within the few weeks you can expect your visa confirmation letter.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickhunt said:


> that's what they say and stress you out to the core lol don't worry you'll get it soon unless if any other complications. our case was straight forward we were married at the time we applied for 309/100 (precisely just before our 1st wedding anniversary) if you receive a letter for medical means more or less 80% is approved and if the medical goes well. within the few weeks you can expect your visa confirmation letter.


So you guys applied via partner visa, rite? We got assigned for the CO , within 24hrs and at the same time , she asked for the medicals too, Nick. But we are still waiting , that was approx 4months ago!! i think the processing times and rules have changed , i can remember those good old days, where my friends get their visa grant within 2-3months!! but not anymore ( thanks sooo much for the positive vibes..


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

so did you do the medical at Asiri Surgical? anyway be positive give it another 2 months things will workout pretty soon. I know its kind of frustrating but be patient. 

good luck


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

yes, we did go to Asiri, Nick.. yeah, fingers crossed, hope everything goes well!!! i will keep you posted.. and please let me know, if anyone you know , gets the visa, so we get an idea of the processing times.. thanks again, Nick


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickhunt said:


> that's what they say and stress you out to the core lol don't worry you'll get it soon unless if any other complications. our case was straight forward we were married at the time we applied for 309/100 (precisely just before our 1st wedding anniversary) if you receive a letter for medical means more or less 80% is approved and if the medical goes well. within the few weeks you can expect your visa confirmation letter.


 Hey Nick.. Can you pls tell me what is this Security checks and the delay due to that , everyone is talking about. i've sent an email to my agent, but he is unavailable these days. I can remember submitting form 80. but to my understanding in sri lanka, the only security check we do is the police clearance, isnt that so? pls let me know..


----------



## Akbar007 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello everyone

Applied for spouse visa from Afghanistan on June 2013 on March 2014 done medicals and documents submitted for security check its been almost a year any advise????? Plz


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> rose2014, have you got your Visa?


 Rathan001, did you hear anything about your visa yet? can you please share your submission date. Thank you


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

rose2014 said:


> Hey Nick.. Can you pls tell me what is this Security checks and the delay due to that , everyone is talking about. i've sent an email to my agent, but he is unavailable these days. I can remember submitting form 80. but to my understanding in sri lanka, the only security check we do is the police clearance, isnt that so? pls let me know..


Hey Rose, have you got an answer from your agent? yeah it is the Police check. PC is valid for 12 months, lets assume your visa process takes 7 months and you've taken the PC a month prior to submission which means your current police report it valid only for another 4 months, in that case you'll need to get a new police report and resend CO.

P.S when you enter Australia your "Sri Lankan Police Certificate" should have validity period minimum of 6 months, that's until your in Australian system.


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh now I'm thinking did you submit your application at VFS ?
Did you go through finger print/retina scan?(its a normal process) maybe they are referring to that.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickhunt said:


> Hey Rose, have you got an answer from your agent? yeah it is the Police check. PC is valid for 12 months, lets assume your visa process takes 7 months and you've taken the PC a month prior to submission which means your current police report it valid only for another 4 months, in that case you'll need to get a new police report and resend CO. P.S when you enter Australia your "Sri Lankan Police Certificate" should have validity period minimum of 6 months, that's until your in Australian system.


Hi Nick,

Thank you so much for your respond. Yes, agent got back to me. But he just said, we submitted form 80, if CO needs anything, they will get back to us 

We still have like 6-7months validity for the PCC, Nick.. Do we have to wait for the CO to request for a new PCC or should we do it without her request, when it falls under the 6months validity? yes i did fingerprints ect and did submit through VFS..

Do you recon it's good to call and enquire about the progress of the application?

Also Nick, have you heard of any one you know getting the visa recently! please let me know.

Thank you so much again for your respond


----------



## nickhunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Rose, sorry don't really know anyone who has applied for 309recently  your Co will request for another PC if the validity is less than 6 months, but you can get another one in advance have it stand by if they request you can give. (as per wifey it takes 21 days for you to get the PC basically you could save 3 weeks of delay) 

P.S Rose just because you call and follow up its a very slim chance they accelerate the process but its totally up to you.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

nickhunt said:


> Hi Rose, sorry don't really know anyone who has applied for 309recently  your Co will request for another PC if the validity is less than 6 months, but you can get another one in advance have it stand by if they request you can give. (as per wifey it takes 21 days for you to get the PC basically you could save 3 weeks of delay) P.S Rose just because you call and follow up its a very slim chance they accelerate the process but its totally up to you.


Thank you, Nick &#128522;


----------



## ninjagal (Mar 23, 2015)

*Visa delayed*

Hi Visa lodged on 02/10/2014
Medicals on 10/10/2014

We submitted for Partner visa and have not heard anything beyond this from AHC.

Did anyone who lodged their applications in October or around that time receive any feedback? pls respond the wait is killing.


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Visa*

I lodged it in the same month (October 2014). I haven't received yet


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> I lodged it in the same month (October 2014). I haven't received yet


when did you get assigned to the final queue?


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think, it is in January. Rose, it doesn't matter when they added you in final queue. The matter is the date you first lodged it. Hopefully It is taking around 8+ months from the date of lodgement. I will update you with more information once I get the Visa


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> I think, it is in January. Rose, it doesn't matter when they added you in final queue. The matter is the date you first lodged it. Hopefully It is taking around 8+ months from the date of lodgement. I will update you with more information once I get the Visa


well it seems like, it depends on the day they have put you in the final queue! thats why they send that email saying, ur app will be reviewed in XXX months! how many months did they quote you for?


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

rose2014 said:


> well it seems like, it depends on the day they have put you in the final queue! thats why they send that email saying, ur app will be reviewed in XXX months! how many months did they quote you for?


No, Rose. The time is fixed. Some people submit the the documents with a delay (for example Police report, medical)

Say the fixed time is 9 months 
So 
if they submit the police report after 1 months the XXX will be = 9-1 = 8 months
if they submit the police report after 3 months the XXX will be = 9-3 = 6 months

I am very sure about it


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> No, Rose. The time is fixed. Some people submit the the documents with a delay (for example Police report, medical) Say the fixed time is 9 months So if they submit the police report after 1 months the XXX will be = 9-1 = 8 months if they submit the police report after 3 months the XXX will be = 9-3 = 6 months I am very sure about it


hmm, i submitted police report with my application.. and so is Jujaki.. But why she has 12months? and i have 10months .. anyways, whatever the process is, we all desperatly need this grant!!


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

rose2014 said:


> hmm, i submitted police report with my application.. and so is Jujaki.. But why she has 12months? and i have 10months .. anyways, whatever the process is, we all desperatly need this grant!!


Look, some people don't document and give the information clearly. So they need to wait for long. After 12 months only, they can contact the officials and ask the reason. For most of the people they will reply within 12 months

What is your date of lodgement?


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> Look, some people don't document and give the information clearly. So they need to wait for long. After 12 months only, they can contact the officials and ask the reason. For most of the people they will reply within 12 months What is your date of lodgement?


 I've submitted mine in the last week of september 2014


----------



## ninjagal (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi , I submitted all the documents together but still it says 11 months for processing.


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

ninjagal said:


> Hi , I submitted all the documents together but still it says 11 months for processing.


Don't worry mate. You will get sooner than that. Update your info


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

I sumbitted all ma documents clearly...n i submitted ma police clearance within 21days.. its gna b 8months for me...


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

jujaki said:


> I sumbitted all ma documents clearly...n i submitted ma police clearance within 21days.. its gna b 8months for me...


I think so. When you submitted? Update your info. It will be useful for others. It is almost 7 months for you now. You should get it sooner. What is your status now?


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Lodged application on 1st of Aug 2014
Medical was done on 4th of Aug 2014
Submitted police clearance on 25th of Aug 2014.
File was moved to senior case officer on 29th Aug 2014.
"Saying u have 11 months more, our standard process time 12months"


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

jujaki said:


> Lodged application on 1st of Aug 2014
> Medical was done on 4th of Aug 2014
> Submitted police clearance on 25th of Aug 2014.
> File was moved to senior case officer on 29th Aug 2014.
> "Saying u have 11 months more, our standard process time 12months"


Have you got the Visa?


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Nooooo not yet


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

jujaki said:


> Nooooo not yet


Sooooooooo Looooooooog


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Yaaa august ppl stil waitinggg  dnt no y.


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

jujaki said:


> Yaaa august ppl stil waitinggg  dnt no y.


It is almost 9 months. Hope you will get this month


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Let ur word come true... i wishhh... il b over the moon


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys , did anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa.. seems like the partner visa queue is not moving at all.. Did not hear about a grant for ages (


----------



## jujaki (Mar 13, 2015)

rose2014 said:


> Guys , did anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa.. seems like the partner visa queue is not moving at all.. Did not hear about a grant for ages (


Nope


----------



## Madu1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Lodge the PMV application from Sri Lanka on 27th April, 

They did not ask medical and not sure whether I should do it now


----------



## Madu1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Also planing to apply for 3 months visit visa , what is the process


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

You can apply for the visitor visa while you are waiting for the decision. However, provide them with evidence how you two have spent time together, specially photo stories. Make them aware that the relationship is genuine.

Also it might require for you to provide evidence that you will return to Sri Lanka towards the end of your visiting period, provide them a itinerary. Also show the ties to SL, may be funds,approved leave from your job and etc.

Further, You have to have sufficient money for your stay in Australia. If your sponsor's financial records are good, this shouldn't be a problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Madu1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Dhanu
Thanks a lot it is much helpful

In your signature it says you got visa very quickly , but the time line specify by department is around 11 months. That's why I am going to try for visiting visa. 

Unfortunately my fiancé can not sponsor me since we are not married and we going to marry in Ausi , only thing he can send me invitation letter. 

I will try my best to lodge a strong application with the limited resources I have. Fingers crossed and will see. 

Thanks and kind regard 
madu


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Madu1980 said:


> Hi Dhanu
> Thanks a lot it is much helpful
> 
> In your signature it says you got visa very quickly , but the time line specify by department is around 11 months. That's why I am going to try for visiting visa.
> ...


Sorry abt the misleading signature. Thats for the 189 visa I got lst year. My husband applied for the partner visa this year and waiting.

He got a visitor visa and I didn't sponsor him coz we applied for the visitor visa when we were in SL.

Hope you will get the visitor visa soon.


----------



## Madu1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Dhanu, 
Sorry to ask you so many questions , hopefully this may be the last. 

Do you think with out sponsor form, sponsor letter or invitation sufficient to get visiting visa ( I have permanent job and my fiancé is going to look after my expenses in Ausi )

Also so what is the best duration , is that 3 month or 6 months ?

Thanks and kind regards, 
Madu


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes Madu, In my opinion, invitation letter should be sufficient, you might have to provide his financial records (proof of funds for your stay), he must state this in his invitation letter.Place of your stay while you are in Australia is important too.

The duration should be as per your travel itinerary, you should have funds. If you can book some tickets of the places you are planning to visit, in advance it would benefit you. Remember visitor visa is for genuine visitors.


----------



## Madu1980 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Dhanu, 
Let you know the results ,


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

jujaki said:


> Nope


Any Updates Jujaki?


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> Any Updates Jujaki?


Hi Rathan, pls refer to " Spouse visa from Sri Lanka" thread, you will find all the latest news there. Yes, jujaki did get the grant!!


----------



## rathan001 (Jan 27, 2015)

rose2014 said:


> Hi Rathan, pls refer to " Spouse visa from Sri Lanka" thread, you will find all the latest news there. Yes, jujaki did get the grant!!


Please give me the link Rose


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

rathan001 said:


> Please give me the link Rose


im really sorry, im accessing this thread through the mobile application, and dont know how to get the link. but if u type " spouse visa from sri lanka" and search , you should be able to find it..


----------



## ninjagal (Mar 23, 2015)

rathan001 said:


> Please give me the link Rose


Not sure whether im allowed to post links on this forum, just try this http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/15852-spouse-visa-sri-lanka-16.html#


----------



## micey (Jun 7, 2015)

Any Onshore 820 applicants from Sri Lanka here? Submitted a 'decision-ready' application 23rd August, 2014 , received the e-mail saying it was assigned to the Brisbane processing centre in April '15, but nothing since. Anyone know what the average waiting period is for Sri Lankans applying onshore? I know we're a high-risk country, but do we have the same waiting times as , for example, the Pakistanis? Some of them have been waiting 18+ months!!


----------



## manidee (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi all, 
Apologies for asking questions without having actually lodged the application yet, but we are about to lodge a partner visa application for my husband through VFS Sri Lanka, and I have a few questions. We are so nervous and worried about getting and providing incorrect information which could potentially delay the process of result in a rejection. I thought, since most of you on this thread have applied, you would be the correct people to ask..

So my questions are:
1. What are some of the documents you guys have submitted to show that the relationship is genuine and continuing? We have photos, emails that we have sent to each other, chats on Facebook and Skype, hand written letters and statements from our friends & family (both Australian citizens and people in Sri Lanka). We are just not sure if this is enough or what else we need to include?

2. I am currently a full time student at university and I'm only working part time. I'm not earning enough money to show that I can cover my husband's expenses for 2 years so does anyone know how to go about arranging an Assurer of Support?

3. The house I am currently living in belongs to my parents, eventually when my husband gets his visa, we will be living in the same house until I start a full time job next year. Is it likely that the visa will be granted even if I don't have my own place for the two of us to live?

4. Lastly, I know the health check should be provided on request, but should the police check be submitted at the same time as the application, or should we submit that later when requested also?

Thank you in advance!
Mani


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Manidee,

Welcome to the thread and please find my 2 cents below:

1. You should submit as much as geniune documents as possible.Form 888 from 2 Australian citizens or PR holders are mandatory.Submit photo stories and etc etc.

2.As per now, You only need to be usually residing in Australia(If you are a PR holder,for citizens they just need the passport).I believe you are a citizen and thats all you need.

3.This shouldnt be a problem, however get a letter from your parents stating that they welcome your husband to share the house.

4.Yup, apply for the police report at your earliest since srilankan police report doesnt come to you on time.  (most of the times)

Please get these verified with someone else too.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## manidee (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you so much Dhanu!

1. We have almost all of our documents ready. We've got Form 888 from 4 Australian citizens/PR holders (just to be on the safe side) and we've got lots of photos from when we first met, out wedding and trips that we've been on together as well as the things I mentioned in my previous post. I just really hope that's enough to show them that our relationship is genuine! 

2. Awesome! I have my Australian passport 

3. Thank you!! I've just got my dad to write that he will provide accommodation in his house for my husband and I when he moves here. But do you know if just stating that is enough, or if he would need to show ownership of the house or anything?

4. Noted! I'll get my husband to get onto that ASAP!

Thank you so much for your help! It means so much!! 

By the way, do you know how to organise all the documents when submitting? I read somewhere that they don't like folders?


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Mani,

Showing the ownership of the house would be beneficial.Also if your partner is currently on-shore evidance that you and him live in the same address would be needed.If he is off-shore that won't be necessary.

And we applied online. We just uploaded the files to immi account.Once you make the payment you can upload files via immi account.

Please note that I am not a migration expert  Just telling you how we did stuff 

Upload the filled form 80 as well(upfront).


----------



## manidee (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you Dhanu!!

That's okay. I wasn't assuming that you were an expert. I just like talking to people who have been in the same boat 

Thanks again for taking time out of your day to help me out!


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Mani,

No problem at all.

Please find the below link it has the updated document checklist.I'm Sure you have gone through this(Posting in case if you haven;t).

Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) document checklist


----------



## isabrina (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I dont know if my question will be relevant but I am hoping to get some advice before I proceed with my applications. My fiance is an Australian PR holder (190) and we are set to get registered in April next year followed by the ceremony a couple of months later.

I was initially intending on applying for the partner migration visa (309/100) but after reading about the long processing times I am skeptical. We have explored the possibility of bringing our registration forward but this seems to not be an option for us at this time. From what I have read it takes around 10 months or more (worst case scenario). 

Another option is for me to apply for a skilled migration visa (190) on my own which (hoping everything goes well) should be here within an year. 

I would be really grateful if someone can help me with this. At this moment I feel that 190 seems to be a faster option otherwise I will have to wait till 2017. 

Thanks in advance and good luck to all waiting for your visa's.


----------



## Dhanu (Aug 9, 2014)

Isabrina, If you can get 190, Don't even think about 309. 
It is faster and you get the PR straight away.

And If you wannna go with 309, you can still do that stating that u2 are intending to marry.However,better to consult a migration agent, I know this coz my freind tried it out.


----------



## manidee (Jul 6, 2015)

Dhanu said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> No problem at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dhanu! I did follow this checklist when submitting documents. We haven't been asked to do the health check yet and my husband is currently trying to get his National Identity Card fixed so that he can apply for a police check. His NIC has some water damage and they refused to give him a police check without having that fixed first :/


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi all

I have been following the Forum thread for few months and my partner finally applied for her visa on 24 Nov 2015. After the documents were submitted to VFS, she got a SMS from VFS notifying the documents were sent to Aus High Commission.

That's all for now...


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

There is a rumor about processing visas within 5 months if you have applied after 31 July 2015. 

Is there any truth behind this?


----------



## John93 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Medical an Police Clearence*

Hi All,

I'm planning to apply for the partner visa on February 2016.

Just want to know whether I am supposed to submit the medical and police clearance when i submit the application ?

Or do i have to wait till the CO requests it ?

Thank you
Much Love...


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

John93 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for the partner visa on February 2016.
> 
> ...


You are not required to submit either of those documents at the time you submit your application.

But it's better to have them ready at the time, especially the police clearance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

John93 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for the partner visa on February 2016.
> 
> ...


You don't need to submit them with the application, and most people recommend you don't. Waiting until they are requested will reduce the chance that they'll expire before your visa is approved, since they are only valid for 12 months. Your initial entry date to validate the visa is also usually the expiry date of your medical/police checks, whichever is earlier, and waiting also means you will have as much time as possible to make your trip to Australia.


----------



## akbrocks (Feb 9, 2016)

*Akbar*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and & I have a couple of questions as my wife will be applying for the subclass 309/100 visa by end of this month from Sri Lanka and any help would be highly appreciated.

1) As I am her sponsor, can someone tell me who should fill the Form 888? Does it have to be a person living in Australia and also a person who attended the wedding ceremony? Or can it only be a person known to me living in Australia.

2) What is the average time frame for this visa to be granted? I know it takes up to 12 months but are there any Sri Lankans who have got it well before that time line?

Any help would be highly appreciated as we are new to applying for this visa and we would take any advice for a quicker grant.

Kind Regards,


----------



## manidee (Jul 6, 2015)

1) I believe Form 888 should be filled out by a person who is currently living in Australia and is an Australian citizen or permanent resident. They should be people who know you and can say that your relationship is genuine. When we lodged ours, we got 4 people to fill Form 888 and we also got 2 of his friends (in Sri Lanka) to write letters stating that our relationship is genuine because we spent a lot of time with them in Sri Lanka and while they were not eligible to fill Form 888, we asked them to vouch for us because we spent a lot of time with them as a couple.

2) My husband's visa was granted in 6 months. I saw that some people on this forum had to wait unto 11 months but many received their grants within 6-8 months.

Feel free to message me whenever. We tried to go through a lawyer who would have charged $3000 and still couldn't guarantee a grant. We ended up doing it all on our own and now my husband will be here next week. Happy to help a couple in need. Good luck! 



akbrocks said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and & I have a couple of questions as my wife will be applying for the subclass 309/100 visa by end of this month from Sri Lanka and any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## mandy0228 (Mar 10, 2016)

*spouse visa*

hello
my husband applied to partner visa on jan 2016. he got medical in march 2016. does any one know what is the next step and how long will take to grant visa?

thank you all the lovely people


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

mandy0228 said:


> hello
> my husband applied to partner visa on jan 2016. he got medical in march 2016. does any one know what is the next step and how long will take to grant visa?
> 
> thank you all the lovely people


Hi mandy0228

My wife applied for her visa at the end of Nov 2015 and she was asked for her medical in Feb 2016. According to few recent cases, it could take around 2 months for the visa grant.

Also, please subscribe and enter your details to http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/15852-spouse-visa-sri-lanka-54.html


----------



## mandy0228 (Mar 10, 2016)

thank you for your information. would you be able to kindly let me know when you receive partner visa grant

thanks a bunch


----------



## mandy0228 (Mar 10, 2016)

hey banda007
can you let me know when your wife receives her visa

thank you


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

mandy0228 said:


> hey banda007
> can you let me know when your wife receives her visa
> 
> thank you


Sure. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## mandy0228 (Mar 10, 2016)

thank you.i hope she receives it soon


----------



## mandy0228 (Mar 10, 2016)

hello bana007

do you have any new updates? do you know if they call you for an interview? is next step after medical is granting Visa or is there anything else.im very anxious about waiting 

thank you 
amanda


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

mandy0228 said:


> hello bana007
> 
> do you have any new updates? do you know if they call you for an interview? is next step after medical is granting Visa or is there anything else.im very anxious about waiting
> 
> ...


No updates since the medical was submitted.

Some people have gone through a phone interview but that's only some of the applicants.

If all the documents have been submitted, then it's a matter of waiting.


----------



## banda007 (Nov 26, 2015)

banda007 said:


> No updates since the medical was submitted.
> 
> Some people have gone through a phone interview but that's only some of the applicants.
> 
> If all the documents have been submitted, then it's a matter of waiting.


It seems to me that your application is few days ahead of mine. So, you might get your phone interview or visa granting before me.


----------



## mandy0228 (Mar 10, 2016)

banda007 said:


> No updates since the medical was submitted.
> 
> Some people have gone through a phone interview but that's only some of the applicants.
> 
> If all the documents have been submitted, then it's a matter of waiting.


thank you banda007. hoping for a good news soon


----------



## akbrocks (Feb 9, 2016)

*akb*

Hey Guys,

I hope you are doing well. My wife got an email from the Case Officer in Colombo requesting for medicals and more evidence of our relationship such as Skype, Viber, Emails and phone calls.

I wanted to know, how do we show skype, Viber or Whatsapp evidence dating all the way back since our start of relationship? Do we simply print out the entire log details and submit?

Is there any other form of communication which the department accepts?

Any advice would be super useful.

Kind Regards,


----------



## DevindaG (Aug 6, 2016)

akbrocks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I hope you are doing well. My wife got an email from the Case Officer in Colombo requesting for medicals and more evidence of our relationship such as Skype, Viber, Emails and phone calls.
> 
> ...


Yes. just print the history, OR as it appears, email the whole chat history to your mail, print it out and submit it. Even i had to submit around 400 pages plus of whatsapp chat history. we are still waiting on the grant though. how goes your status? Did your wife get the grant?


----------



## cmlit90 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Partner (Provisional) (class UF) (subclass 309)*

We applied on line in Feb and immediately we were asked to provide Bio metrics and Medical, then we received an email in April stating the "Queued Letter Regarding the Process"

This correspondence is to advise you that an initial assessment on your application has now
been completed and it has progressed to the next stage. Please note 75% of applications
are processed in 11 months and 90% of the applications are processed in 15 months. Once
reached the top of the queue and there is sufficient information for a decision to be made,
a case will proceed with a assessment of the application. A case officer may contact you at
that time to verify that it is ongoing

Can anyone tell me what is the next step and how long does it normally take after this letter is being issues?

Thank you all!!!


----------



## cmlit90 (Apr 24, 2017)

we applied in Feb, 2017


----------



## cmlit90 (Apr 24, 2017)

We also applied in Feb, 2017 online and still waiting...
We simply capture screenshots and put them on to a word document and converted it to PDF, so that way you can selectively capture the conversation history, as you may not want to disclose very personal things. screen shots were captures randomly throughout the length of the relationship.


----------

